# Edmonton bunny owners?



## Strax (Mar 1, 2016)

Any bun owners in Edmonton? 
Looking for a vet that isn't going to charge me $400 or more to spay my two! Eep!


----------



## deaners (Aug 16, 2016)

We took our new bun to *Dr. Navjot Gosal *at Edmonton West Animal Hospital http://vetinedmonton.com/ when she need and emergency check up. He was very good and reasonable in providing care and didn't guilt us into running unnecessary test "just in case". We plan to return to Dr. Gosal when it is time to have our buns spayed. The price quoted was approximately $220 - $280 per bun. That was the best price we've found. Even more importantly Dr. Gosal seemed very knowledgeable and competent.


----------

